# Looking for Brushed Aluminum Trim supplier



## Kat in BC (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anyone know who supplies Brushed Aluminum Trim to put on the outside of my tank?

What is the best way to attach it to the tank?

Looking in the Mainland BC area.

thanks,


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

They sell them at most hardware stores including Home Depot.

You can silicon them on.


----------



## mikemunter (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Kat,

I used Real Brushed Aluminum Fuel Tank Trim Upgrade Kit (6 Pcs) (B-HDEG14OA-RBA). Advanced color and pattern match technology guarantees a cohesive look for the completed dash, with perfect match between the original and accessory trim panels. You can easily get high quality Brushed Aluminum Trim. I took help from this website to get Brushed Aluminum Trim. You can also check it out. 
Aluminum & Stainless Steel Distributor - Plate, Sheet, Bar & Mold Alloys

For attaching Brushed Aluminum Trim to the tank you can check out this link .


----------

